# Quantum, Shimano oder...?



## JosiHH (3. Mai 2004)

HILFE!!!

Nach usnerer Samstag-Früh-Dorsch-Tour will ich jetzt eine meiner Erkenntnisse in die Tat umsetzen:
Ein *NEUE ROLLE * soll her. :z 
Nach stundenlangem Stöbern im Board und sonstigen Pages bin ich z.Zt. am Schwanken zwischen der Zebco Boca und der Shimano Twinpower. Über die Shimano gibt ja einiges zu lesen, aber leider nicht nur gutes  #d (Bremse bei den kleinen, Getriebe bei der großen).
Aber wer kann was zur Boca sagen? Ist preislich wohl etwas angenehmer. Aber taugt die was? #c  #c  #c 

JosiHH


----------



## schroe (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Hallo Josi,
die Boca kenne ich nicht, wohl aber einige Shimano Rollen und die Quantum Energy 730 und 740 ETI.
Beide Quantums sind aus dem oberen Preissegment, beide sind bereits nach kurzer Zeit Spinnfischen gezeichnet (Getriebe schwergängig/ Rücklaufsperre defekt). 
Die Shimanos nicht.
Wie gesagt, kenn die Boca nicht. Vielleicht ist mit ihr (oder der kompletten neuen Serie) jetzt alles anders.


----------



## MichiHH (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Moin Josi, 

ich denke mit der Boca machst du nichts falsch, Jörg Strehlow fischt sie in seinen Kursen und da werden sie jedes Wochenende in der Ostsee eingesetzt.
Die Quantum-Rollen sind salzwassergeeignet, alle Schrauben haben eine (Gummi?) Unterlegscheibe, was wohl auch nicht verkehrt ist.

Die gleichen Probleme der Twinpower hab ich mit meiner Stradic auch gehabt, wenn die Technium jetzt auch zickt, ist das Thema Shimano für mich durch  (Obwohl ich eigentlich Shimano-Fan bin...)


----------



## JosiHH (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

@ euch beiden
Hab die Boca grad mal kurz in der Hand gehabt. Macht im trockenen nen sehr guten Eindruck.
@MichiHH
Weißt Du, wie lange JS die schon im Einsatz hat? Die Shimano-Schwächen kommen wohl auch erst nach ner gewissen Zeit zum Vorschein. Und gibts da schon im Internet irgendwo´einen Testbericht o.ä.?  #4 

Die Boca 40er liegt preislich so bei 150-160 €, solltet Ihr wissen, wo´s die billiger gibt... Infos gerne an mich. #y 

Josi


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

@ JosiHH

Also eigentlich hat MichiHH schon alles gesagt. Da ich auch mit Jörg Strehlow persönlich gefischt habe und die Boca kennen gelernt habe, muß ich sagen, dass diese Rolle eine wirklich gute Figur macht. Auch ich habe schon von einigen Problemen mit derTwin Power gehört (kleinere Modelle Bremse und Getriebe, größere Rücklaufschwierigkeiten). Ich fische seit geraumer Zeit persönlich die Twin Power 5000 FA und bin bis jetzt noch hoch zufrieden. Die Rollenpflege beschränkt sich bei mir noch auf ein "abduschen" nach *jedem* Salzwassereinsatz. Beide Rollentypen sind mit Sicherheit Superrollen. Hoffentlich häufen sich die "Montagsrollen" bei der Twin Power nicht noch mehr.


----------



## Ace (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Moin Uwe

Ich würde zur Shimano greifen, hab sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Zebco, Quantum & Co gesammelt. Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind insbesondere die Quantum Produkte alles andere als Salzwassergeeignet.
Es muss ja nicht die Twin Power sein...nimm doch die Stradic, das soll laut allem was ich gelesen habe eine der robustesten Rollen am Markt sein.
Auch die Technium hat am Samstag einen sehr guten ersten Eindruck auf mich gemacht.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## MichiHH (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

@Ace: Ich habe mit der Stradic, besonders bei Kälte, keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Extrem schwergängig, ätzende Geräusche beim Kurbeln usw..
Die Rolle wurde gut gepflegt & hat trotzdem nur 1,5 Jahre gehalten. 
Irgendein Händler aus HH meinte auch die Stradic sei für die Küste ungeeignet.
@theactor: Hast du das nicht erzählt?

Die Technium macht nach 4-5x Küste & 1x Zanderangeln noch einen guten Eindruck, mal abwarten wie lange das Plastiklager noch hält - das soll der Schwachpunkt der Technium sein.


----------



## Ace (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

@Michi

welche Stradic hast du den FE FG oder FA ???


----------



## JosiHH (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

ochnööööö...
nu bin ich wieder völlig verwirrt. Gibts denn nicht mal ne Testreihe von Stiftung Warentest :b 
Also muß doch erst mal meine alte, geliebte Aerocast weiter herhalten. Wenn die doch bloß nicht so allergisch auf geflochtene reagieren würde (Tüddel-Perücke).
Die Cardinal vom Sa. hat ja den Test nicht bestanden, oder ich hab die Schnur (war ganz neu) falsch aufgespult?!
hmmm.... oder ich kauf beide (und schlaf bald aufm Sofa).

Josi


----------



## MichiHH (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

@Ace: ich habe die 4000 FG

@JosiHH: so ist das im Board, du kriegt viele Antworten, leider aber auch 572 verschiedene Meinungen/Erfahrungen


----------



## Ace (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

@Michi

Das ist aber wirklich das erste mal das ich was schlechtes über die Stradic höre, Ich habe die alte FE...und die funktioniert wie blöd.
Auch die aktuelle FA ist ein wirkliches Sahneteil, wie oft hatte ich die schon in der Hand und immer kam etwas anderes dazwischen....grmpf. Aber demnächst ist sie fällig.


----------



## MichiHH (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Ich fand sie ja auch klasse...
Bei ihrem letzten Einsatz an der Küste hab ich mir beinahe einen Muskelkater geholt, so schwergängig wurde sie  
Die Übersetzung ist auch etwas hoch, werd sie mal zum Rapfenangeln nehmen


----------



## theactor (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Hi there,

ich habe auch eine Zeit lang an der Küste mit der Stradic gefischt...
Die ersten 3 Stunden waren super; dann fing sie an "schwerfällig" zu werden (als hätte sich die Schnur irgendwo verhakt..). 
Am nächsten Tag war wieder alles fein... verstehe das wer will.
Aber auch einige Händler haben mir mittlerweile bestätigt, dass die Stradic nicht für einen Dauer-Spinn-Einsatz (zumindest Küste) geeignet sind.

Ursprünglich wollte ich mit Quantum und Co nach 2 1/2 Reinfällen auch nichts mehr zu tun haben.
Dann ist mir über ein Mega-Schnäppchen die Pti30 in die Hände gefallen. Salzwasserfest und absolut super im Lauf. Also bisher eine gute Empfehlung.
Derzeit "schone" ich sie aber und fische die Technium... 
Und die zeigt bislang auch nach längerem Fischen keine Ermüdungserscheinungen.

@JosiHH: nahezu alle Geräte-Anfragen enden meistens damit: der eine schwört drauf, der andere rauft sich über ein und dasselbe Produkt die Haare. Wahrscheinlich bleibt Dir kaum anderes übrig, als eigene Erfahrungen zu sammeln.
Nur eines ist m.E. ein "bombensicheres" Geschäft: wenn Du noch irgendwo die Vorgänger-Twinpower auftreiben kannst! Die hält tatsächlich was sie verspricht!


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Also auf Pilk fische ich die Shimano Symetre FG5000 schon seit 3,5 Jahren ohne eine Mukser zu hören. Vieleicht hatte ich Glück und alle Passungen und Toleranzfelder standen im richtigen Verhältnis??.

Bei der Bremse ist Shimano und Daiwa immer noch allen anderen voraus...

Für die Küste hab ich die Daiwa 3000c SS II. Ich glaube vom Spulenkopf -durchmesser wäre die 4000er beser gewesen.
Aber ansonsten eine sehr zufriedenstellende Qualität.

Ich muss gestehen das ich neue Rollen immer öffne und mit Plastilube (Sau teuer) von Teroson nachschmiere (hitzebeständiges Fett).
Das bildet einen Wall gegen das Wasser auch wenn Die Rolle mal in der Sonne liegt


----------



## Ace (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

@rausreisser...alter Schwede du gibst deinen Rollen aber nur vom feinsten.

Meine bommen ab und an mal ne Volldusche mit WD 40 danach läuft´s auch immer wieder wie geschmiert.


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

jo Ace da bin ich nicht geizig...
und saubermachen ist ja auch klar..
aber um den armen Josi richitig fertig zu machen
empfehle ich auch noch die Laguna Serie von Daiwa, wenigstens mal gucken....    

Josi schik mir mal ne PN mit der E-MailAd..
für das unvekleinerte Foto mit dem Monster Dorsch (der aus der Morgensonne kamm...) 
Gernot


----------



## Norge-Träumer (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Also ich kann nur dazu sagen ich persönlich fische mind. 8 Jahre die 8000er Stradic die mit Doppelkurbel und nur und ausschliesslich in Dänemark auf Dorsch und hatte bis jetzt nur 2mal eine Bügelfeder zu erneuern. Ich habe 4 Stück von den Teilen und ist eine Supersache da man dann mehrere Ersatzspulen hat und wechseln kann. Habe mir jetzt eine ABU bestellt da ich auf 10`er Whisplash probieren möchte. Mal abwarten.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Fastroller (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Moin,

höre auf Ace, nimm:

Shimano Stradic  FA oder wenns noch ein bischen mehr sein darf die Twin Power FA

mehr geht nicht...

Gruß


----------



## Fastroller (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

tschuldigung Jelle,

natürlich geht auch noch die Stella ( so gerade so...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Zu den neuen Quantums kan ich nix sagen, ich habe aber noch welche aus der EnergyMetal Serie, mit denen ich heuto nich fische, und zwar äusserst zufrieden. 
Die Teile warn zwar schweineteuer, aber sowohl beim Einsatz beim leichten Pilken an der OStsee, wie beim Spinnfischen auch Zander und HEcht im Süsswasser und beim harten Einsatz in Norwegen (spinnfischen vom Ufer ist da ja meine "Lieblingsbeschäftigung", ich bin ja meist länger oben und fange pro Tag zwischen 20 und 30 Fischen bis 1,15 m (bisher), damüssen die Rollen was aushalten - und das tun sie.
Saubere Schnurverlegung, gute Bremse, Gebrauchspuren ja, aber nicht übermässig (un das obwohl ich die Rollen nicht gerade vorbildlich pflege).
Kann mir also vorstellen, dass die neuen Quantum Rollen aus dem "oberen Segment" auch was taugen sollten.

Das Dumme zu Deiner Frage: Auch die Stradic fische ich und bin genauso zufrieden. 
Vielleicht entscheidet da auch mehr der persönliche Geschmack oder der Geldbeutel)

Da man ja zudem nie weiss, was der einzelne Angler bevorzugt (sowohl an Angelmethoden wie auch an Gerät) tue ich mir immer sehr schwer mit konkreten Empfehlungen.

Aber ich denke nicht umsonst haben manche Rollen allgemein einen guten Ruf, auch wenn man immer mal darunter ne "Zitrone" erwischen kann.


----------



## JosiHH (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Sehr schön.
DIESE Einkaufsliste  #4 kann ich dann beim besten Willen nicht mehr komplett finanzieren.
Also werd ich die nächsten Tage wohl mal zum Händler meines Vertrauens (gibt´s die?) und mir ein Bild von all den Empfohlenen machen. Dabei geht dann locker ein Angeltag verloren...  #d 
Aber dann wird ja alles gut und ich werd massiv zur Überfischung der Ostsee beitragen können :m 

Händlerempfehlungen, die hier nicht unbedingt was zu suchen haben werden gerne via PN entgegen genommen.

Danke an alle für die Tipps
Josi


----------



## TomKry (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

@rausreißer: bevor jemand zur daiwa laguna greift, sollte er sich die melissa von spro anschauen. ist das gleiche modell, nur billiger. wer es nicht glaubt, sollte sich die gravur im rollenfuß angucken. ich habe allerdings die kleine melissa nur fürs leicht spinnfischen im süßwasser. ob die allerdings salwasserfest ist, ich weiß nicht ....
@josihh: ich habe die neue stradic 4000 fa seit einem dreiviertel jahr regelmäßig im einsatz (salz- und süßwasser) und das ding fischt einwandfei. bei der quantum serie wäre bin ich etwas vorsichtiger. ich habe die quantum engergy pti aus der neuen baureihe und der bügelumschlag ist einfach viel zu leicht. den solltest du bei der boca auf alle fälle prüfen.

gruß


----------



## fjordbutt (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

hi,

um nicht unbedingt ein neues thema aufzumachen frag ich hier gleich mal nach, was haltet ihr von der Ultimate Superium 4000 FD ? hat die schon jemand testen können? wurde im letzten blinker als eine rech solide rolle vorgestellt. was sagt ihr dazu, sind ultimate-rollen überhaupt zu empfehlen?


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Bevor ich mir die Twin Power zugelegt habe, habe ich die Shimano Aero GTM 3000 mit Kampfbremse gefischt. Und das etwa 5 Jahre lang. Einziger Nachteil, etwas zu kleine Spule für Starndläufer, daraus resultierend auch eine leicht geringere Wurfweite.
Aber ansonsten eine Superrolle!!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Also bei mir funzt die Technium 4000FA bis jetzt super, allerdings hat sie mir bis jetzt in Ermangelung der Küste hier bei mir im Binnenland (Bin ja ne Landratte ) nur gute Braben an der Feederrute aus der Strömung im Main gedrillt... Zum Hechtangeln bin ich ja leider noch nicht gekommen und Fehmarn ruft erst in 4 Wochen... 
Und ein Barbendrill in der Mainströmung ist bis auf das Slzwasser mindestens genauso hart (wenn nicht härter) als ein Meerforellendrill, fehlt also nur noch der Salzwassertest...

Davon abgesehen, hab ich seit der AEROCAST-Serie bei Shimano ab und an Bedenken, kommt mir immer alles so "plastikmäßig" vor...


----------



## karpfenwuerger (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Mitchell Nautil 7500 Pro!
Top Gerät, ist aber nicht ganz billig. Aber die Rolle ist ihr Geld wirklich wert.

MfG

Karpfenwuerger


----------



## JosiHH (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Hier nun der Zieleinlauf:

Gewonnen hat die Technium 4000 FA. Hab sie mir grade in HH-Rahlstedt für nen guten Kurs zugelegt. :q 
15er Fireline (150 m) ist drauf, darunter ne Füllschnur. Wurde natürlich im Laden aufgespult, weil ich nie weiß, wieviel Füllschnur rauf muß, um noch 150 m 15er drauf zu bekommen.  #c 

Also, laut Spulenaufdruck passen drauf:
25er: 260 m
30er: 180 m
35er: 130 m
40er: 100 m

Aber wieviel 15er? Gibts da ne Fastformel? Wer weiß es??? #c


----------



## karpfenwuerger (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Das kann man nicht genau sagen, weil Geflochtenen auf der Spule viel dicker aufträgt als Monofile.

MfG

Karpfenwuerger


----------



## hechtrudi (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

hi josihh
du hast die rolle in rahlstedt gekauft,für ein guten kurs?kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen ,da gibt es doch nur ein apotheke!!WAS HASTE DEN BEZAHLT?rüdi


----------



## JosiHH (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

@Hechtrudi

Das kann ich nicht verraten, sonst müssen noch mehr Apotheken schließen   

Rechne ich mal 5€ für den Sprit nach Kaltenkirchen und die Schnurfüllung, dann wars genauso teuer / billig wie in Kaltenkirchen.... viel Spaß beim rechnen #4  :q 

Josi


----------



## Ace (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

@JosiHH

haste fein gemacht, schönes Röllchen#6

bei J..e´kann man in letzter Zeit schon mal ´n Schnäppchen machen, auch ich habe da schon viele Sachen zu einem richtig guten Kurs bekommen.
Und das beste ist, der Händler ist vor Ort.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## JosiHH (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Genau Ace, mein Reden.
spart Sprit (so bei 2€/l und 10l/100km  :v ), Fahrzeit und ich muß nicht hoffen und beten, dass es keine Probleme mit der Gewährleistung gibt #4 .

Wird schon bald auf tatsächlich Tauglichkeit getestet... #: 

Josi


----------



## detlefb (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Klasse JosiHH,
schönes Teil.... stimmt beim Rahlstedter kann man manchmal nen guten Deal machen. 
Viel Spass damit.... #6


----------



## angelcalle (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

@ Thomas 9904.
Super wie du hier einschreitest. Da wird Schleichwerbung gemacht und du machst nichts :e Kann mich nicht daran errinnern, das der Angelshop in HH-Rahlstedt Werbepartner vom AB ist. Bei mir wurde ein heiden Tara darum gemacht ,als KUNDEN Hinweise auf Schnäppchen in HH-.... gaben. Aber hier wird garnicht daran gedacht. Für den Angelshop in HH-Billstedt wurde Werbung gemacht! Keiner reagiert! Für HH.- Rahlstedt wird Werbung gemacht! Keiner reagiert! Für HH- Wandsbek wird Werbung gemacht und schon ist im AB die Hölle los! Tolle Wurst.
Ihr solltet mal überdenken, ob nicht mit zweierlei Maaß gemessen wird.
Entweder ahndet ihr so etwas bei allen oder garnicht!!
P.S. Nichts gegen Jose`! Jedem seine Stammkunden. Die braucht man wie die Luft zum atmen.
Schönen Abend
Calle


----------



## JosiHH (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Mensch, Mensch....
wenn man nix zum aufregen hat, dann sucht man ?!?!
Ist doch nur das für und wieder von Geschäften vor der Haustür besprochen worden, oder? Und abgesehen von Dir hat niemand Namen genannt. Gibts denn nur einen Laden in Rahlstedt oder kennst Du nur den einen? War im Schnäppchenmarkt in der Fußgängerzone...
Schönen Abend
Josi (mit i am Ende   )


----------



## MichaelB (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Moin,

wenn ab und zu mal ein Händler erwähnt wird bei dem man einen guten deal gemacht hat ist das doch okai. 
Wenn allerdings ein und der selbe Höker in X-verschiedenen threads immer und immer wieder angepriesen wird wie Sauerbier dann sieht es eben ziemlich nach Schleichwerbung aus.
Also immer schön cremig bleiben - dann darfste auch mal wieder  

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich bekomme ja auch keinen auf den Hut wenn ich meine Meinung, daß der Rahlstedter Spanier die allerletzte Apotheke ist, hier bekannt gebe


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich meine Meinung, daß der Rahlstedter Spanier die allerletzte Apotheke ist, hier bekannt gebe



Das kann ich voll unterschreiben. Gibt´s dort auch Tackle oder nur Kaviar   Und heisse Storys über undichte Wathosen und "haste selber Schuld"-Sprüchen (Insider) kann ich auch erzählen...

Ist nicht einfach Calle die Wage beim Thema Schleichwerbung zu halten. Mann muss jeden Tag tausende von Beiträgen im Auge behalten und versuchen sich ein ausgewogenes Bild zu machen. Das ist echte Arbeit. 
Ich bitte dich um etwas Nachsicht, wenn du an anderer Stelle vielleicht vermeindlich ungesühntes findest.
Ich hätte es an Thomas Stelle genauso gemacht, auch wenn dir das jetzt ungerecht vorkommt.


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

das mit dem Spanier lass ihn nicht hören....->Portugiese   Olé #h


----------



## MichaelB (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

Moin,

naguuut, um ein Länzchen für den Spanogiesen zu brechen: ich habe da mein Dega-Camp mit Tasche zu einem fairen Kurs bekommen.
Allerdings habe ich auch schon mit offenem Mund den Laden verlassen, nachdem ich für 300m 35er Dega Mono-Schnur im Laden von der großen Rolle aufgespult 18€ gezahlt habe...
Scheint wohl echt tagesformabhängig zu sein... #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## angelcalle (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Quantum, Shimano oder...?*

@Truttafriend
Ich wollte ja auch nicht auf die Tonne hauen.Aber wenn ich dauernt angepi..t werde wenn Kunden für uns werben dann ist das schon schade. Nichts für ungut. Das das Arbeit ist, mit dem durchsehen das glaube ich schon. Bleiben wir alle geschmeidig und handeln weiter mit Angelgeräten.
Bis dann Calle


----------

